# 60 degree (or more) crossing?



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Does anyone sell 60 degree crossing tracks? Or 75 degree? 

I have a 30 degree crossing which I was hoping would work, but as it turns out, I really need a crossing of at least 60 degrees. But so far I haven't seen anything available between 30 degrees and 90 degrees.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, 
Unless my grandmother (the math teacher) was mistaken, isn't the other angle on a 30 degree crossing, 60 degrees? 

Chas


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Chas 
Bless your Grandma, but start with a straight line at 180 degrees, 90 degrees is a right angle... 
So the other angle of a 30 degree angle is 150... 

Ray you may have to make one. 

John


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm? Ok. I got that but they make a 15 degree crossing, a 20 degree I thoguh? A30 degree and a 45 and a 90 degree? Right? various moanufaxturers and such. 

john you are right of course I was thinking from a straight track to 90 degrees. not all the way to 180 so it's not grandma's fault. You may have to custom make or custom order one Ray. 

Chas


----------

